

Budgie – Daily budget app with rollover of unspent allowance - raymondgh
http://gobudgie.me/

======
dang
Show HN is not for email signups. You have to have something people can try
out now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

